# World Map Of Catastrophic Events



## CatHunter (Dec 31, 2008)

If any one u guys are interested in this science stuff here is a great global map of events happening around the world in real time
http://hisz.rsoe.hu/alertmap/index2.php


----------



## FishingMedic (Sep 27, 2007)

VERY cool site...thanks for posting:thumbsup:


----------

